# B.C Rich Warlock Serial number help



## Wagzzz (May 7, 2012)

I bought this guitar in canton last weekend for $100. It looks like it's in good shape, but I can't shake the feeling that this deal was too good to be true. I have been searching around to see how I can do a serial number lookup to make sure it's real, but I have no idea what year it is. If anyone can help, the serial number is SR#31300248 and it's made in Korea.


----------



## Razzy (May 7, 2012)

Do you have pics of it?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 8, 2012)

You can't really figure out the serial numbers of import BC Rich's, only USA models. However that is a speedloader NJ series, and it is legit. They were made for a short period around 2002-2003 I believe. Not many people liked them because of the headstock looking strange without tuners so BCR didn't make them very long.


----------



## dr_game0ver (May 8, 2012)

no tuners like headless guitar??


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 9, 2012)

Yep. Used the Speedloader bridge. Floyd Rose SpeedLoader - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Necris (May 9, 2012)

It's a real BC Rich, the speedloader models were available in the mid 2000s, I don't remember the exact dates. One of the major issues with these guitars is the Floyd Rose speedloader trem which requires special strings, double ball ends and single ball ends won't work, so if production of the speedloader strings ever stops your guitar will become useless.
Here's how it works.


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 9, 2012)

According to wiki, they stopped producing those strings in 2010. Better stock up while you can.


----------

